# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Ép kiểu trong Pascal.

## remcuaminhdang

Cú pháp
<Tên biến>:= <Kiểu dữ liệu> (<Tên Biến>);
Ví dụ


```

```

Trong TP, b có kiểu integer chiếm 2 byte ô nhớ. Sau khi ép kiểu byte (số tự nhiên từ 1 đến 255) b chiếm 1 byte ô nhớ.

----------


## trangtrinoithat

Mong bạn *Lovefpk* post những bài như thế này vào topic "THUẬT TOÁN và KỸ THUẬT LẬP TRÌNH" nha. 
Cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ và đóng góp cho diễn đàn. 
Chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## Chickense

Box pascal cần nhiều hơn nữa những bài viết có chất lượng như bài viết vừa rồi của bạn. Bạn tiếp tục đóng góp cho box thêm phát triển nhé.

----------

